
Understanding Stovetop Cookware (2003) - mixologic
https://forums.egullet.org/topic/25717-understanding-stovetop-cookware/
======
mixologic
Physics based foundation for understanding the nuances of the various pan
materials and manufacturing processes that help inform pan selection.

